# honda guys need your help



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

a buddy of mine has a 99 honda fourtrax 300 rwd, not 4x4, he wants to know if he can put 12x7 wheels all the way around from a 2008 suzuki kingquad 400, bolt pattern 4x110. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

yes


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well they will bolt up but im not sure with the lack of info u gave if ull have clearance issues do to offset issues


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

they will bolt up, thats what my cousin has on his


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

well of course its a straight axle, no lift i sold him my 26" mudlites, and just wants to be sure there wont be any fitment issues. his stock wheels are 11x7 in size i think and is needing a 12x7 wheel to run the mudlites as they are for a 12 wheel


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

oh yeah im sure the 26s wont have any problem and i believe the offset will actually set the tires out if im thinking right


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

cool guys thanks for all the info much appreciated it


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes they will work perfectly, both bikes are SRA and both have the 4x110 lug pattern.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks alot everyone for chiming in....


----------

